# Angeln in Kolumbien



## Elmelone (21. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin im August vier Wochen in Kolumbien und wollte mal fragen, was man dort so im Landesinneren aber auch an der Küste gut fangen kann. Was fürn Tackle man mitnehmen sollte, Tipps zu ner Reiserute, Lizenzen, wo man was wie fängt, welche Köder, welche Haken, wie viel mitzunehmen ist, und was es sonst zu beachten gilt, und und und.... haut in die Tasten 

Was ich leider nicht habe, ist das nötige Kleingeld für eine geführte Expedition zum Peacock fischen, was mich aber natürlich auch sehr reizen würde. Gerne aber alles was an Raubfischen von der Küste aus oder in den Flüssen auf eigenen Faust zu beangeln ist.

Schönen Gruß, Till


----------



## MikeHawk (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Kolumbien*

Schau dir mal die bekannten "Peacock Bass" Videos auf Youtube an. Der Kollege aus den Videos veranstaltet dort schon seit Jahren Angeltouren.

Wirklich überragend!


----------



## Trickyfisher (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Kolumbien*

Hi
Hast du eine Idee, was bzw. wo du dort fischen kannst?
Ich war 2014 und 2015 in Venezuela an einen Dschungelfluß unterwegs und wir haben dort auf Payara, Peacock Bass, Pacu, Piranhas und verschiedene Welssorten gefischt und ich kann nur sagen, zwei der geilsten Touren meines Lebens, jetzt leider aufgrund der Situation in Venezuela nicht mehr möglich.
Hier im Board findest du unter "Weltweit" Berichte zu beiden Touren.
Einst solltest du wissen. Die Dschungelräuber sind etwa doppelt so starke Kämpfer, wie unsere einheimischen Hechte oder Zander, minderwertiges Gerät wird gnadenlos zerlegt.
Wenn ich mich auf eine Ausrüstung beschränken müsste, wäre dass eine Rute mit mind. 80gr WG, dazu eine stabile Rolle Größe 4000-5000 sowie Schnur mit einer Nenntragkraft (wird immer gelogen) von ca. 20Kg, auch wegen des Abriebs.
Zum Vergleich mein Gerät: Shimano Select Shad, Penn Spinfisher 4500SSV, 28er Powerpro.
Die selbe Ausrüstung kannst du sicher auch von der Küste aus auf kleinere Meeresräuber nehmen.
Als Köder haben sich Rapala Magnum 11-18cm in schwimmend oder sinkend bewährt, unbedingt Wobbler nehmen, die eine durchgehende Achse haben, Andere werden manchmal einfach durgebissen.
Wenn Köder nicht mit hochwertigen Sprengringen und stabilen Meeresdrillingen ausgestattet sind, unbedingt austauschen.
Auch bewährt haben sich Blinker, diese haben den Vorteil, wenn man die Haken runternimmt, sind sie sehr leich zu transportieren.
Gummifische lass zu Hause, die fressen sie einfach.
Wenn du in einen Fluß fischst, wo es Piranhas gibt, einfach ein dickes Stahlvorfach oder Blumendraht mit einen großen Haken drann machen, Grundblei oder Schwimmer, ein dickes Stück Fischfleisch, dann gibts fast Fangarantie, auf Grund auch die selbe Montage nachts auf Welse.
Wenn du noch Fragen hast, immer her damit.
TL
Johannes


----------



## ullsok (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Kolumbien*

Gibt schon einiges zu Fischen dort #6
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUbPmZOYv52l9o4jnr_cv6g/videos


----------



## benecito (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Kolumbien*

Hallo Till,

ich würde mir auch eine etwas leichtere Kombo 15-30g oder 20-40g (Zander Ruten) mitnehmen. Damit kannst du auch auf Peacock Bass angeln und es macht auf dauer deutlich mehr Spaß.
Ich habe in Brasilien gelebt und dort oft auf die Peacocks geangelt, man darf ihnen nur keine schnur geben sonst verschwinden die in jedem Hindernis. Ein paar oberflächen Köder auf jeden fall einpacken, wenn die da drauf knallen, denkt man ein Ziegelstein klatscht auf die Wasseroberfläche.
Versuche vor allem dort zu angeln wo viele Äste und Baumstämme im Wasser sind aber auch Sandbänke sind ganz gut die du in den Flüssen finden wirst.

Für die Küste würde ich auch ein paar gummifische und shrimp imitate mitnehmen und die an 5-15 gramm jigköpfen angeln. Auch kleine Zocker/Pilker mit 7-15 gramm lassen sich sehr gut werfen. AUf jeden fall gute kleinteile und haken verwenden und ein lipp grip schade auch nicht bei den ganzen Exoten. Viel spass und wenn du noch fragen haben solltest helfe ich gerne weiter. 

Grüße aus dem verrgenten Hamburg

Bene


----------

